# raccoon traps



## Hollowtipz (Oct 27, 2008)

anyone know a good raccoon trap that i can build without spending too much money? theyre becoming a real pest around here where i live (VA) and i want to build it with my hands rather than buy a pre-made one


----------



## DuckA (Oct 12, 2008)

Build a rectangular box about three feet long with one side open. The sides and top need to be made out of sturdy wire. On the open side, take two pieces of flexible metal that are about six inches taller than the cage and bend them so they look like this:

| |
| | Edit: The illustration isn't working but the right vertical should line up with the right end of the horizontal line.
| |
--------
Attach one of the pieces vertically to each side of the opening.
It needs to be a little wider than the width of a piece of plywood. Attach another piece of flat wood or metal across the tops of the two pieces of metal. Next, cut a piece of plywood that will fit down between the two slides. Fit the plywood down into the slides and drill a hole down near the bottom. Get a nail that is just a little smaller than the hole you drilled and tie a piece of string to it. Now run the string through the top of the cage about 3/4 of the way to the back of it and tie it off to the bottom of the cage. 

To set the trap, just put the bait in the back of the cage, lift the door to where the hole is just above the crosspiece between the slides and push the nail into the hole a little to hold the door up. 

When the animal enters the trap, it will bump the string. Bumping the string will cause the nail to pull out of the hole and the door will drop.

It's kinda difficult to describe, but really a simple trap.


----------



## bonanacrom (Dec 1, 2008)

Raccoons are very good at getting out of traps, even professionally built ones. If you really want to get raccoons in numbers and not have them get out then I suggest you buck up and buy a good trap that will last you a life time. My suggestion would be an egg trap (that's what it's called) you can order them from most trapping supply companies. I have been using mine for over twenty years without having to replace even one. Now I'm not plugging any company here but I get the impression that some people might not know where to find a good company to start there search for trapping supplies so I will mention one- Cumberland's northwest trappers supply, inc. I only name them because I know they sell the egg trap for raccoons.


----------

